# Hat jemand Erfahrung mit javavideokurs.de



## gonzoradio (20. Jan 2011)

Ich bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet Java und spiele mit dem Gedanken mich der Thematik mit Hilfe des Video Kurses Video-Übersicht zu nähern.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Kurs? Taugt der was? Ist das nen seriöuses Angebot.

Der Ersteller dieses Kurses scheint ja auch sehr aktiv zu sein hier, aber irgendwie hat mir die Boardsuche zu diesem Kurs keine Infos geliefert.

Danke.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## hoernchen (21. Jan 2011)

îch kenn das video-Tutorial mir hat es teilweise weitergeholfen


----------



## gonzoradio (23. Jan 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt die ersten gratis videos geguckt und bin begeistert. Die lockere Art gefällt mir sehr gut, kann mir gut vorstellen dass ich begleitet von der aktuellen Javainsel mit diesen Videos gut zurecht komme.

Der Preis ist nichts für den tollen Content den man bekommt. Die Freischaltung ging super schnell. Und die Videos sind einfach der Hammer. Lehrreicher als jedes Buch was ich bis jetzt in den Fingern hatte.


----------



## javaroman (8. Sep 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich den Lobeshymnen anschließen und kann den Kurs nur wärmstens empfehlen. Ich bin jetzt mit dem Kurs durch und bin mit der Art, wie es Thomas herüberbringt wirklich sehr zufrieden! Er erklärt die Java-Themen um einiges besser als so mancher Prof. an der Uni.

Das Geld dafür hat sich wirklich gelohnt!


----------



## jeegeek (10. Sep 2014)

Mal eine Frage an die, die diesen Dienst schon genutzt haben.

Was erwartet einen im Detail hinter der Bezahlschranke, sind es nur Videos oder gibt es auch Dokumentation. Was für Inhalte werden behandelt, werden diese umfangreich behandelt? In welchem Format liegen die Videos vor? Können diese nur Online angesehen werden oder ist auch ein Download möglich?
Die Bewertungen zu der Seite sind auch leider sehr knapp so das ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen kann was einen dort erwartet und in welcher Qualität das ganze ist.

Auf der Seite selbst gibt es da ja wenige Informationen dazu was einen nach einer Bezahlung erwartet. Ich persönlich weiß nicht ob man mit Videos wirklich lernen kann. Klar ist ein Buch oft trocken und die Schritte zum Beispiel beim Debuggen eines Programms mal in einem Video zu sehen ist dann doch verständlicher als 20 Seiten darüber zu lesen wie es theoretisch gehen sollte, aber es gibt auch viele Themen wo ich mir nur schwer vorstellen kann das ein Video diese Themen wirklich umfangreich behandeln kann. Ich habe hier auch als Geschenk einen Videolehrgang bekommen von Galileo Computing Einstieg in Java das Praxis-Training. Grundsätzlich eignet sich das ganz gut um noch einmal Themen anzuschauen oft merkt man sich eine animierte Präsentation noch einmal besser als eine lange Tabelle in einem Buch, aber ich habe wirklich Probleme damit trockene Themen wie Datenbanken oder ähnliches wo man wirklich lernen muss über ein Video zu begreifen. Wobei das natürlich nicht auf andere übertragbar sein muss.

Daher würde ich mich doch mal über umfangreichere Berichte als "Die Seite ist super" freuen da ich grundsätzlich von neuen Methoden nicht abgeneigt bin.


----------



## javaroman (12. Sep 2014)

Hallo jeegeek,
es gibt zusätzlich zu jedem Videoblock Übungsaufgaben und Lösungen als PDF-Format. Eine Übersicht der Videos findet du hier: Java Video Kurs - Java Video Tutorials - Online Java lernen!
Der Videokurs an sich ist sehr umfangreich. Thomas erklärt das ganze sehr ausführlich und so, dass es wirklich jeder versteht.

Die Videos sind meines Wissens im Flash-Format. Ich habe auch schon im Live-Chat der Seite gefragt, ob man die Videos herunterladen kann, aber der Inhaber der Seite sagte mir, dass es nicht geht, damit die Videos nicht illegal weitergegeben werden.
Man hat aber nach Zahlung immer wieder Zugriff auf die Plattform, so lange es diese gibt.

Also ich finde die Bewertungen an sich schon sehr aufschlussreich. Das war der Grund, warum ich selber diesen Kurs gekauft habe.

Ich habe schon auch schon unzählige Bücher durchgearbeitet, aber mit dem Videokurs und den Übungsaufgaben dazu habe ich am besten gelernt. Ich schau mir jedes Video 2x an und kann direkt dann beim 2x am Bildschirm mitprogrammieren. Das ist denke ich auch ein riesen Vorteil gegenüber von Büchern.

Bei Büchern muss ich mich meistens echt richtig motivieren, besonders bei Büchern über 300 Seiten.
Bei diesem Kurs kann ich mich zurücklehnen und zuschauen, wie jemand programmiert und selber gleich oder danach mitmachen.

Also bis jetzt bin ich echt super zufrieden! 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen!


----------

